# Emoji in JB?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I know it had some support for reading them, however since loading it up most emoji iPhone people send me show up like this, ?=?

Even in GoSMS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I hate emoji, but I've seen tweets (using Boid) with things like  and  converted to a little android face.

EDIT: I just saw hearts, broken hearts, and hearts with arrows through them.....yep, we have emoji....


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I hate emoji, but I've seen tweets (using Boid) with things like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of them seem broken even on ICS. I guess they updated the iPhone app

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------

